# You're kidding, right?



## Scott Bushey (Oct 3, 2006)

*You\'re kidding, right?*

False Christ coming to Miami.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2006)

Burnin' Burnin' Burnin'

This part is laughable:

http://www.creciendoengracia.com/naciones/falsechrists.htm


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 3, 2006)

, but at the same time


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 3, 2006)

did you watch the video? he says hes greater than Jesus!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe Richard lewis may be Christ as well; he looks like that other guy!












Who'd have thought Christ would be Purto Rican?

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 3, 2006)

No false images now!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> did you watch the video? he says hes greater than Jesus!!



There is this old lark news clip where Bob the Tomato says "We are bigger than Jesus."


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

One lady said, "Some people say he is the devil, well if he is the devil then I will still follow him because he makes me so happy."


Bingo!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> One lady said, "Some people say he is the devil, well if he is the devil then I will still follow him because he makes me so happy."
> 
> 
> Bingo!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I believe Richard lewis may be Christ as well; he looks like that other guy!
> 
> 
> ...



And look like Dracula, to boot.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel sorry for the guy. He is in BIG trouble. WOW!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

Apostle Jose Luis De Jesus Miranda plans to rule the world government.
Nicolae Carpathia plans to rule the world government.

Apostle Jose Luis De Jesus Miranda proved to be extraordinarily manipulative, able to bend others to his will with relative ease.
So did Nicolae Carpathia.

Carpathia eventually proclaimed himself God, and demanded that everyone on Earth worship him.
Ditto Joe Louis the little Jesus.

Ergo, if it walks like Nicky and talks like Nicky, what have you got?
Joe Luis D. J. Miranda IS the ANTICHRIST! 

We must call on Dr. LaHaye to form a Tribulation Force immediately. In the mean time, Jacob Aitken and Paul Manata need to infiltrate the imposter's camp, win his trust and take him out.

This post will self-destruct in 19,320 seconds or at the rapture, whichever come first. That is all.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> This post will self-destruct in 19,320 seconds or at the rapture, whichever come first. That is all.



Central time, right?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Apostle Jose Luis De Jesus Miranda plans to rule the world government.
> Nicolae Carpathia plans to rule the world government.
> 
> ...



Well, Bob, this has cleared something up for me. I was wondering, if Javier Solanas is the Antichrist, who going to be Nicolae Carpathia? I think we found him! Jose Luis is Nicky.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## MW (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thankful that I live in Australia!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> I'm thankful that I live in Australia!



Sometimes I wish I did.


----------



## MW (Oct 3, 2006)

Only sometimes? We're the lucky country; I thought people dreamt of living in Australia?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 3, 2006)

"I said to the man "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the Land of Plenty?" and he said
"Do you come from the Land Down Under?"

-Men at Work


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Only sometimes? We're the lucky country; I thought people dreamt of living in Australia?



Yes, sometimes. I don't dream about it, but I do think about it, especially around election time!


----------



## MW (Oct 3, 2006)

"You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sickened.


----------



## Civbert (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> "You better run, you better take cover."



That song is going to haunt me for the rest of the day! 

Good thing I kind-of like the tune.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 4, 2006)

The only problem I would have about being in Australia is that I am anything but politically correct...I like to call a spade a spade without having to get sued for it.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah dont go to Australia if you call a spade a spade. You Americans complain about big and heavy handed government....


----------

